# Correct Color for Rally 1 ?



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

The wheels for my 66 were a gray color when I purchased the car (see first pic), but the new wheels I purchased to replace a bent wheel, came in silver (2nd pic). For now, I have silver on one side of the car, and gray on the other...

What is the correct color for a Rally 1 in 66?

Thanks.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I believe it's the same Argent Silver that Chevy used for their Ralley Wheels. It's not as bright as most outright silver colors on the market.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The silver. I have a set of original paint Rally one's and they're a subtle satin silver, like the Chevy rally wheels. Not the cheapy bright stuff. The vendors sell the paint, and it is indeed Argent Silver.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation. Btw, the silver side does look better on the car as well. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

